# Taxidermy duck stink?



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently got a taxidermy duck back and it smells something fierce. I have had other ducks done and they don't have a smell but this one smells like fish. Is this a "normal" thing for some birds or is that a sign of bacteria or rotting meat? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Something is definitely rotting.... Find a new taxidermist. But take that one back to the guy who did it first and point it out. Ask for your money back


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I normally take my birds to one person but ended up getting a free mount at a waterfowl banquet by the guy who did this one. Won't be taking anything back that's for sure


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like he didn't get the fat cleaned off good. I would suggest getting it away from your other mounts cause it might attract bugs and when they get through with that mount they will move to your other mounts.

This thread will help explain http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,167450.msg1167262.html#msg1167262


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like a crappy job of taxidermy. Who did it? So we can all avoid them like the plague!


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I was trying to hold off and let the guy take care of it. He won't return my calls and finally responded with a text that said "it probably needs to dry more". I took it to Wyatt goring in Logan the bird was average at best and have since had feathers start falling off and reeks to high hell I've had the bird home since Saturday. I've contemplated just throwing the **** thing out it stinks so bad but the bird "was" really pretty


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

More drying time my ass. When the bird is cleaned and treated properly there should be no reason for anything to stink. Infact as long as everything was cleaned the only realy thing to treat would be the feet and end of the wings, the rest would dry very quickly and wouldn't rot right away. I've done a few of my own mounts so I'm no expert but it shouldn't stink at all for any reason.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That sux dude. :-x Look at it this way. At least you got what you paid for... :?

It WILL be a bug magnet for sure. So, I would just throw it out. Unless you like bugs...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

free or not, simply -unacceptable-


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

That blows. I know a great taxidermist if you want someone to fix the mount, if it's even possible at this point. I've only ever got replica mounts of my fish done, so I don't know much about ducks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SpencerD,

its garbage.... the mount was never given a chance from the start with corner cutting crap like that... the only thing that will cause a stink like that is meat, and in the process of mounting a bird there's no excuse for leaving raw and or untreated meat behind, ever. _Caveat:_ There are tight places where we simply cannot ever get into to remove it all (toes, wrist portion of the wings ect ) but of those that cannot be cast/recreated, they get a dose of balmex or something of the like to preserve tissue and keep bugs _out_.

Speaking of great Bird Taxidermists, there are a few of us up north that are more than capable of preserving someone's memories through a mount W/O cutting corners.... ever. It may have been a donation to a great cause but, a failure of action and responsibility none the less.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Longgun,

Ah, that makes sense. That really sucks, I'd hate to have a stinking duck like that.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

On a positive note............
You now have pre sented dummy for your dog! :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

lablover said:


> On a positive note............
> You now have pre sented dummy for your dog! :mrgreen:


I don't think that you would want your dog bringing home something that smelled like this duck probably smells.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> On a positive note............
> You now have pre sented dummy for your dog! :mrgreen:


LMAO... yeap, and soon enough afterward that fine retrieve, enough "_live rice"_ for everyone! :O>>::O---:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Longgun said:


> LMAO... yeap, and soon enough afterward that fine retrieve, enough "_live rice"_ for everyone! :O>>::O---:


 YUCK!! 20 years as a taxidermist and I still can't stand "live rice"


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried FEBREZE. That's some good stuff.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Truelife said:


> YUCK!! 20 years as a taxidermist and I still can't stand "live rice"


I know exactly what you mean...

I have a few deer skulls macerating right now, and as the temps warm... well, you know.


----------

